# 30 second skip has to be reset each night?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have two HD-Tivo's and I am only having this problem on one of them. All this week I go to watch it and use the 30 second skip feature and have to reset it. What gives? I don't think we are losing power each day because nothing else in the house seems to be effected.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I have two HD-Tivo's and I am only having this problem on one of them. All this week I go to watch it and use the 30 second skip feature and have to reset it. What gives? I don't think we are losing power each day because nothing else in the house seems to be effected.


Unless you have hacked the unit to have 30-sec skip on at all times then 30-sec skip has to be re-enabled after every reboot.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

Nobody's going to reboot each night. I had the same problem 2 nights ago but not last night. No reboot and no power outage. Too many clocks to reset to not know that the power went out. At first I thought i had gotten the 6.3 update but no such luck.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

wipeout said:


> I have two HD-Tivo's and I am only having this problem on one of them. All this week I go to watch it and use the 30 second skip feature and have to reset it. What gives? I don't think we are losing power each day because nothing else in the house seems to be effected.


Something is causing that DVR to reboot/restart. Is it powered with a UPS (uninterruptable power supply)?


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

It is not hooked up to a ups. I did force a call tonight and after it was done it said waiting for restart so I unplugged for 30 seconds and I got this big TIVO logo saying new software being downloaded. I thought I got 6.3 but when it was done I still had 3.5. Bummer.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It might be stuck trying to update its software, rebooting each night because it's not successful. Is this unit hacked or modified in any way?


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Not hacked or modified in any way.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Does it still say "Pending Restart" in the "Messages & Setup" -> "System Information" screens?


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Here is what happens;

I force a call and after it goes through its thing it tells me pending restart. 
I unplug the unit for 30 to 60 seconds.
As it powers up I get the Tivo guy on the screen telling me new software is being downloaded and this could take a few minutes
I then get to the final step where guide data is downloaded (the screen with the little collored dots at the bottom)
It goes all the way to 95% and live tv starts up
But still no new software just 3.5 or whatever it is. Bummer.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't unplug it.

Just do a system reset.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

The new software came through tonight. Ahhhh.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

wipeout said:


> The new software came through tonight. Ahhhh.


Which version, 6.3 or 6.3a?


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

6.3.a


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope you have better luck than some of us have with the new software.....the increased speed and folders are nice, the audio drop outs, not so nice.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I haven't noticed the dropouts.


----------

